# One more piece



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 7, 2005)

In trying to keep interest up for the custom lib, i am posting this. Hopefully it does not do the opposite of it's intent.

http://www.scoredog.tv/PanicTime.mp3

i did use a bit of commercial libs for this too.

True Strike perc.
Mostly VSL harp
Epic horns,SI horns and a little pp horns
Bones are QLSO staccs...pp leg
Tuba is Sam
all strings pp
flutes pp
oboe VSL


----------



## Jackull (Jun 7, 2005)

I really like your compositions man, lotta nice counterpoint going on here. This one sounds like you spent less time mixing compare to the rest of the piece that you posted here, sounds a little different in my "Sharmys Folder" Still sounds good to me but I think after listening to your other pieces you could do better. Am not totally sure but sounds like lotta compression in the low instruments. Keep up...

jacKuLl


----------



## gugliel (Jun 8, 2005)

Hey, I like this! Your characteristic use of extraordinarily heavy beats, with the pulse broken by subdivision, is very effective. The libraries all together sound good. I'm interested in 'the custom library' whatever that is -- still a little baffled by that, and the private club atmosphere around it, however.


----------



## José Herring (Jun 8, 2005)

gugliel said:


> I'm interested in 'the custom library' whatever that is -- still a little baffled by that, and the private club atmosphere around it, however.



You don't know about the secret club.

:twisted: 

I take a good listen to your piece over the speakers sharmy tomorrow first thing.

cheers,

Jose


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jun 8, 2005)

WHY ARENT YOU FAMOUS! :D


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 8, 2005)

Sharmy, I just want to take a moment to say I'm in TOTAL AWE of your compositional skills! And you're quite a master with samples too.

I've been listening to your work and I'm must say I'm most grateful that we have a person with such incredible talent willing to share with us on this list. I was playing your work in my studio and my wife walked by and asked: "Is that one guy"...."he's quite good, it really sounds like a movie"..and she studied at Julliard.

:idea: I do wonder what background studies have allowed you to develop such incredible compositional skills and technical sampling skills? I know you're a big proponent of EIS but you must have had other background study before as well? btw, do you know Mitacek? He's teaching EIS at PCC and was my theory teacher years ago!

:idea: I also wonder how you approach these compositions. Do you sketch out? Orchestrate in the sequencer as you go or what? Just curious to know. If you have time to answer, I'd love to hear about it. Or if you've already mentioned this elsewhere tell me and I'll look around.

Most of all just wanted to say thanks and I'm amazed. If I've been quiet in the past its just because my jaw was hanging on the floor.

Always looking forward to hearing more of your work.

Gregory D. Moore


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 8, 2005)

evan gamble said:


> WHY ARENT YOU FAMOUS! :D


Evan, he is. Have a look at his credits.

http://www.scoredog.tv/

Its generous of him to be sharing his time with us.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jun 8, 2005)

synergy543 said:


> evan gamble said:
> 
> 
> > WHY ARENT YOU FAMOUS! :D
> ...



umm...umm...the only thing i can think of is "wow"? hehe :oops:

Thanks for giving your time to inspire us on this forum!


----------



## groove (Jun 8, 2005)

Amen !

you are the man...i'll set a target in my studio with this dog picture of yours so i know where to aim to !! :lol: 

i do agree with Jackull about the mix of this cue btw (hey i had to say something as a sound enginer !) so maybe you need me in your studio to andle that part :wink: an then i'll learn the secret of composing amazing great cues 8) 

thanks for being here with us non worthy notes pusher ! (i speek only for myself)

stephane


----------



## Herman Witkam (Jun 8, 2005)

Craig - great piece! Nice depth in the instrumentation, and great tension build-up!


----------



## lux (Jun 8, 2005)

Please stop posting those Cmaj turnaround pieces. 

....doesnt sound bad at all tho.

Luca


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 8, 2005)

Jackull said:


> I really like your compositions man, lotta nice counterpoint going on here. This one sounds like you spent less time mixing compare to the rest of the piece that you posted here, sounds a little different in my "Sharmys Folder" Still sounds good to me but I think after listening to your other pieces you could do better. Am not totally sure but sounds like lotta compression in the low instruments. Keep up...
> 
> jacKuLl



Thanks for the comments, gee my own folder, didn't even have one of those until i figured out how to use itunes the other day. I did not use any compression on this piece, but as usual I was pegging meters. this piece was written yesterday afternoon and i did what I always do, mix as i go, print and move on.



gugliel said:



> Hey, I like this! Your characteristic use of extraordinarily heavy beats, with the pulse broken by subdivision, is very effective. The libraries all together sound good. I'm interested in 'the custom library' whatever that is -- still a little baffled by that, and the private club atmosphere around it, however.



Hi Gugliel, I see you have come from the dark side (NS) and into the light. Talk to Frederick about admittance into the secret library area.



synergy543 said:


> Sharmy, I just want to take a moment to say I'm in TOTAL AWE of your compositional skills! And you're quite a master with samples too.
> 
> I've been listening to your work and I'm must say I'm most grateful that we have a person with such incredible talent willing to share with us on this list. I was playing your work in my studio and my wife walked by and asked: "Is that one guy"...."he's quite good, it really sounds like a movie"..and she studied at Julliard.
> 
> ...



Wow, this is a little much, thanks Gregory.

I am a proponent of EIS, my further background was a classical and jazz guitar major at Syracuse University and The University of Arizona. I also attended The Guitar Institute in California, and it cemented my initial jazz theory in my head. I used those methods till i found EIS. I now use a combination of both, with EIS forming most of my orchestral thinking. I do know Mike of course, and am glad he is teaching the method at Pasadena. He is a lovely man and a knowledgeable teacher. I do have reservations however of studying the method there. you have to be highly motivated to want to learn the method in that environment as doing the homework assignments are not mandatory. If one does not do the assignments it becomes difficult in IMO to assimilate the material.

I write sometimes with just the sounds up and a keyboard or i wil do that and sketch out parts or just start with manuscript, depends how i feel. With logic I can see the notes as I go so i have a tendency to start on keys these days with the score page up to check parts against other parts.

Evan thank you again for your kind comments.

While I have had some success on famous shows, I am not famous.

Groove, hope you are good at darts.

Thanks Herman,Luca


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 8, 2005)

You're famous in my book Sharmy - excellent piece and realization. Keep it up man.


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 8, 2005)

Craig Sharmat said:


> Wow, this is a little much, thanks Gregory.


Hi Craig,

No I'm not just lavishing you with platitudes, I'm truly impressed. I can see how Jazz guitar studies gave you a good background in reading, orchestration, and both linear and chordal thinking. I also started learning on guitar (Flamenco). I was taught only by ear and only learned to read later when I studied piano so I could continue learning music in college.

Someday when I'm ready, I would like to study EIS too. It seems very intriguing but I don't have the time to dedicate yet and as you say, this is most important. Do you also teach EIS?

You don't perhaps also know Mr. Heckman who taught at PCC? He was one of my most memorable teachers. He exuded so much enthusiasm and was such an animated character - and every note he played was "special" and was played with musical expression.

Well, thanks again and most sincerely,

Greg


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 8, 2005)

I only know Mike at PCC as he is the EIS guy there.

BTW i edited my other post to give a quick synopsis of how I work.

i do teach EIS but have passed most students on to other teachers. I may pick up one more if the situation looks right.

Frederick, we are all famous here.


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 8, 2005)

Craig Sharmat said:


> I only know Mike at PCC as he is the EIS guy there.


I'm old (gray haired) school. :lol:



Craig Sharmat said:


> BTW i edited my other post to give a quick synopsis of how I work.


Thanks so I guess you're on an Apple if you're using Logic? How are you controlling the VSL peformance parameters? Isn't this only PC?



Craig Sharmat said:


> i do teach EIS but have passed most students on to other teachers. I may pick up one more if the situation looks right.


Not that I have time, but curiosity overwhelms....

I might be interested in getting the EIS books now just to look over (yes, I understand a mentor is recommended but for now I'm just browsing). Where might I get these books and what do they cost?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 8, 2005)

VSL is also on EXS and now all horizon series can use Kontakt, though I have not tried the latter with VSL. Please, if you pick up any EIS books, only get the combo books 1+2. Either PCC bookstore will have them, or go to equalinterval.com, and contact David Blumberg.


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 8, 2005)

Craig Sharmat said:


> VSL is also on EXS and now all horizon series can use Kontakt, though I have not tried the latter with VSL. Please, if you pick up any EIS books, only get the combo books 1+2. Either PCC bookstore will have them, or go to equalinterval.com, and contact David Blumberg.


I see there are 12 topics of course study. Do each of these represent a book? And you suggest I limit my curiousty to the first two? :twisted: 

btw, here we are discussing EIS and you were intending this thread to inspire interest in the "custom lib". OK, I'll bite....

I know there is much you can't tell us about PP. But what CAN you tell us? Or.....maybe this should be brought up in the "secret library" discussion area?

I'm impressed at the wide range of instruments PP covers. It seems that it must be a fairly complete lib. Or was it a limited articulation list? (oops I know this is forbidden fruit....sorry). But you couldn't have sampled such a vast range of instruments and just taken a small sample of articulations?

Stop me if I'm too inquisitive...I always get into trouble this way. Sorry I can't help myself :D


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 8, 2005)

Craig Sharmat said:


> VSL is also on EXS and now all horizon series can use Kontakt, though I have not tried the latter with VSL.


So you are using VSL on a Mac and have access to the Performance tool? That's what I don't understand.


----------



## Houseman (Jun 8, 2005)

That's insanely well written! I love it.

-paul :o


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks Paul..





synergy543 said:


> Craig Sharmat said:
> 
> 
> > VSL is also on EXS and now all horizon series can use Kontakt, though I have not tried the latter with VSL. Please, if you pick up any EIS books, only get the combo books 1+2. Either PCC bookstore will have them, or go to equalinterval.com, and contact David Blumberg.
> ...



Ok about EIS, it has it's own parallel language, so the first book teaches that language. There is also some useful info in that book too, depending on who you are, but the most important thing is understanding the EIS language. Without that you can not go further, thus book one is essential.

There are 2 libraries, one you can't have, PP, and one which is forming inspired by PP. It is called Vi-pro. This can be axcessed through messages with our lovely forum owner and operater Frederick. It's the articulations that make the library different and interesting. Everyone has already recorded the basics and then some.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jun 8, 2005)

Very nice indeed... really like the strings in there - very good job on sampling those! The disonant string work that kicks in mid-peice is really great - kudos!

Is there trumpet in there aswell? You dident mention it in your first post - i'm not too fond of their sound (if its trumpets at all) Where are they from?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks Christian,

oops... trumpets are from pp

It is interesting, people either love or hate these trumpets, doesn't matter cause they are stuck in this lib, but i believe it is the sound most people are shooting for in Vi-pro

here is an earlier example I posted last week...same trumps

http://www.scoredog.tv/Urgent.mp3


----------



## NedK (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks Craig! Great work all around, as usual.


----------



## groove (Jun 8, 2005)

Craig Sharmat wrote :
Groove, hope you are good at darts.

huuu...that's a hard test your doing me 
:roll: 

pool is fine with beers, and tennis is my favourite :D 

so i guess that makes you my new mentor...does it ? :lol:


----------



## Jackull (Jun 8, 2005)

Forgive my ignorance...

What is pp? Lib or dynamics?


----------



## PolarBear (Jun 8, 2005)

pp = lib = project park = private lib previously.. ok it was the infamous project prague not park  nice quotes in your piece, Sharmy!


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jun 8, 2005)

The urgent peice is even better - hot damn! The trumpets stick less out in that peice.. they are just fine in that.


----------



## jc5 (Jun 9, 2005)

Regarding VI-Pro, anyone who has not looked into it yet really should contact Frederick to get access to the forum.

Gugliel and Jose, having heard pieces by both of you, and thus having at least a passing understanding of your musical 'directions', I'd say this project could provide an entirely new level of compositional possibilities.

Craig, another really fine piece.  Those strings really are impressive - do you have anything that features them more 'upfront'?
Out of curiosity - do you do any composing in the area of 'pure' concert music? From all that i've heard from you, you certainly have all you need both technically and talent-wise to do so, if you felt so inclined.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks guys!

groove, actually I very much like to play tennis, and don't play darts.

jc5,

having been a barely getting by guitarist for years i developed a work ethic that basically sniffs out work which pays. i know little about writing concert pieces, though i take this as a nice compliment. I am so into writing for media, I have no idea if I would do well in that endeavor, though I occasionally think it might be interesting to try. Something tells me I need more than a passing fancy at doing concert pieces.

btw here is the strings in a different setting with VSL winds...i posted this a year ago on NS

http://www.scoredog.tv/French%20Cafe.mp3


----------



## groove (Jun 10, 2005)

Craig ! you'll be my guest anytime to play tennis...

as for french cafe : nice piece but you should know that we rarely ear this king of music in parisian caf?s :lol: 

btw i'd like to see an entire score with pict from you...we all know you are so good at writing busy frightening cues ! but what about underscore or more subtle ones ?

8)


----------

